# I've got the BLUES ****FOTD****



## tdm (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry, I am still working on the liner. My hand is not steady enough for fluid line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hip Showy Duo
Carbon
Deep Truth
Naked Lunch

Strobe Cream
Studio Fix Powder

Frenzy l/s
Cushy l/l


----------



## arwa (Feb 6, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 6, 2007)

Your absolutly beautiful and your makeup is stunning! Great job!


----------



## miss_lacey (Feb 6, 2007)

gorgeous <3 u look like a hotter version of beyonce


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2007)

you are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2007)

Soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the makeup!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh I love it. So pretty! Your eyes are amazing.


----------



## LiquidDreams (Feb 6, 2007)

wow. holy crap. that looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is beautiful!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 6, 2007)

You are gorgeous, your make up is gorgeous... I love everything!


----------



## freckles (Feb 6, 2007)

woooow! So pretty!!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Feb 6, 2007)

That is a realllly pretty combo on you!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 6, 2007)

absolutly gorgeous


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 6, 2007)

very pretty hun.. love that lip color on you!


----------



## tdm (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_lacey* 

 
_gorgeous <3 u look like a hotter version of beyonce_

 
HA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank You! I'm cheesing from ear to ear. lol.


----------



## n_c (Feb 6, 2007)

Love it...the hip duo looks amazing, and the blending is freakin perfect!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bey28 (Feb 6, 2007)

That looks gorgeous!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

That looks _really_ nice....


----------



## faifai (Feb 7, 2007)

Beautiful! You look lovely in blues.


----------



## aziza (Feb 7, 2007)

I didn't even notice the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You are too gorgeous!!! O.K...now I see the makeup...it's lovely! I'm still trying to make Deep Truth work.


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 7, 2007)

You are so pretty, the makeup has no choice but to look good!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 7, 2007)

This looks gorgeous!  I love the lower liner.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_lacey* 

 
_gorgeous <3 u look like a hotter version of beyonce_

 
that was my first thought!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 7, 2007)

I love this look.  It looks like a peacock feather.  

You are gorgeous.  You have incredible bone structure and great features.


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Your eyeshape is so wonderful, I love the irridescence of the blue shadow, very nice.


----------



## snowkei (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW gorgeous!


----------



## mistella (Feb 7, 2007)

You have such amazing eyes!!!! I love this, the eyeshadow is beautiful


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 7, 2007)

wow...beautiful


----------



## circe221 (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW!!! First of all, you are absolutely stunning! You should definitely considering modeling if you aren't a model already!  Your m/u is flawless! Those blues look awesome with your eyes/skin tone


----------



## linkas (Feb 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow!!!  Thats gorgeous.


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*That is HOT.*


----------



## Lollie (Feb 7, 2007)

Absolutely stunning girl!


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 7, 2007)

perrrfect and stunnig!


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Youre hot.....


----------



## Jayne (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 

 
_WOW!!! First of all, you are absolutely stunning! You should definitely considering modeling if you aren't a model already!  Your m/u is flawless! Those blues look awesome with your eyes/skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree


----------



## tdm (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you both for the kind words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I model from time to time, but as a hooby. The Houston market is not big enough to take it so seriously. I have fun with it thought. That is what tuned me into mu.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 7, 2007)

you have the most fantastic eyes, love blues <3


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 7, 2007)

could u BE any more beautiful???? love it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2007)

oh my goodness... you are so beutiful. and the blues look outstanding. i remember see your icon pictures in other threads and i couldnt pin point what famous actress it was...


----------



## devin (Feb 8, 2007)

very beautiful!!!


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 8, 2007)

You've got sexy eyes!!


----------



## tdm (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_oh my goodness... you are so beutiful. and the blues look outstanding. i remember see your icon pictures in other threads and i couldnt pin point what famous actress it was..._

 


Awww! Thank you! That's me. LOL.


----------



## xitsvivx (Feb 8, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 9, 2007)

That is sooooo gorgeous! You have convinced me that I need to get that HIP Showy duo.


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Feb 9, 2007)

Wooooooooooowwwww. I hardly ever post but I had to say that that's hot.


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 9, 2007)

blues look GREAT on you! gorgeous!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 9, 2007)

The eyes are beautiful!


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 9, 2007)

are you a supermodel??!!! and that makeup is so pretty.does the hip showy duo give you that shimmer?


----------



## tdm (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sensuelle* 

 
_are you a supermodel??!!! and that makeup is so pretty.does the hip showy duo give you that shimmer?_

 

Not a supermodel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Thanks for the compliment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

I think the shimmer came from Deep Truth. I applied it in the crease after the hip duo.


----------



## makeupfenatic (Feb 9, 2007)

omg this is amazing!!!


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 9, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 9, 2007)

you are soo beautiful!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG, you're absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very Well put together!


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 7, 2008)

that is freaking gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 7, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow this is amazing. I really love the lower liner.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 7, 2008)

This is beautiful!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 7, 2008)

WOWZA!! ur gorgeous!!!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 7, 2008)

WTF.. This is hotness.. It lookd really good on u.


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 7, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 7, 2008)

This is hot.


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 8, 2008)

My gosh that's gorgeous!


----------



## CultureBloom (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the lips!!!!


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 8, 2008)

goodness! the shadow AND the brows just blew me away... i gotta learn how 2 do mine..


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 9, 2008)

wow great job! i love itttt


----------



## astronaut (Jan 9, 2008)

Whoa! Hello Beyonce!


----------

